# Ruco Mud glue test video



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just wanted to share this little clip I made scraping some Ruco middlweight off some rock to demonstrate how much glue it has in it. the mud tore the paper off and took some rock with it. Mind you this is the middle weight, the all purpose is much heavier which I'm sure is because it has more glue. If any of you have access to this mud it is worth a try :thumbsup:. We use it for every coat and it comes out very nice, and its cheap!


----------

